
$50M Transacted for 6 cents with Bitcoin - Sealy
https://twitter.com/BTCsx/status/576496467600359424
======
X-Istence
Could someone please explain what is happening here and why it is significant?

~~~
Everhusk
Making a $50m transaction with traditional banking would cost many orders of
magnitudes more in fees than $0.06.

~~~
pkulak
Maybe a couple bucks through ACH. Whenever I use ACH, it doesn't cost me
anything (though I suspect someone else pays it).

EDIT: Sorry, looks like ACH charges a percentage on high-value transactions.
That would certainly be a lot of money on 50 million.

